# Beef master cattle



## Ginger (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking at getting some beefmaster cows.what are the pros and cons about them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your neighbor Tim/South can give you plenty of sound advice for your locale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Mike. Not certain how much help I can be on this one.

I do not know much about registered Beefmaster cattle. They make good commercial cattle. The momma cows are good milkers, good mothers. Most I have seen are red, some with motley faces. Black calves are what the order buyers look for first so the red color may cost a few cents at the sale.

I have a few red momma cows (beefmaster and Limousin) and they run with our Brangus bull. They wean some nice calves that do well at the sale barn.

The Beefmaster breed was designed to wean heavy calves on grass. It is a composite breed with 50% Brahman influence in the original formation of the breed. I believe is some Hereford and Short Horn blood in there as well. They generally have a good temperament.


----------

